# Halloween Distributors, anyone heard of them? Finally a store in Winnipeg.



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

So I had the best morning ever, first I got to drop off my secret reaper gift. The person I got was in the same city. How cool is that!! He's such a great guy.

Anyways as I was driving downtown I saw a huge banner that said Halloween Distributors coming soon. I started to scream right in my car. We don't have anything big in Winnipeg, so I'm stoked. I've tried looking them up on-line but I can't find anything. I did find that they were in other parts of Canada. Can anyone shead light??


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone know???


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thats great i am happy for you that you get a little halloween your way  at least you'll get a little halloween fix just going into the store hehehe 

i dont know if their the same but their is a store in Montreal with just a banner up that says halloween and when you call the number for employement it sais halloween store .....it is big but last year only had very little props and decorations , and my friend stoped by yesterday and nothing much again


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks AWFC. I'm just shocked that we have something. I let you know if they are any good, once they open.


----------



## landyachtz (Oct 13, 2007)

I got excited when I saw that as well. About time. In case you did not see there is a 2nd store at the old S.I.R. store at Ellice and Empress. Surprised there is no web site though.

Party Stuff store on Regent has most of their stuff out if you haven't checked yet.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I live outside of Toronto and suprisingly we have a lot of costume and moms in pops stores that cater ot Halloween or just halloween, however I have not heard of the store you mentioned.

I remember growing up as a kid wanting the amazing Freddy costumes they had (a tad bit expensive however) and since we've had our share of "nice" Halloween shops.

The ones around here are either seasonal (just opening now), or I usually check out; Party Packagers, Halloween store (just a local person who sells stuff), and a few other costume stores downtown which have been a fixture for decades it seems.

In Toronto there is a Halloween Super Store, which is probably by far the best place to visist each year..


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks landyachtz, I didn't know about the one on Ellis and Empress. I'll have to check out Party Stuff very soon. Any idea when they open?


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

The Halloween Distributors downtown Winnipeg opens tomorrow (sat. sept 26) and I assume the St. James location as well. Happy shopping -- I know I'm going to be there for store open


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks emeraldkitty, they never said on the front of the building when they were going to open. I will be there tomorrow then. I think the one in St. James is open already.


----------



## tonysopran0 (Sep 28, 2009)

I went to Halloween Distibutors at lunch today. It's on the corner of Donald and Portage where the old A&B Sound used to be. Being a big fan of Halloween, I was very excited to check out the new store. I am very disappointed.

The costumes were terrible. For the women's costumes, you just supplement the word 'Sexy' in front of anything. I hate costumes like this. The men's costume were even worse. Every costume was trying to be funny but failing miserably. Costumes ranged from Condom Machine to Fart Smeller. Very disapointing. All the costumes felt incredibly cheap as well. There is no way I would pay $40 for something that feels like it should cost less than $5.

All of the other items in the store looked like they have been stored in a warehouse for 15+ years. All the accessories were made of cheap plastic. You'd find better quality merchandise at Dollarama.

So, if you're looking to be a 'Sexy Nurse' or a 'Sexy Archeologist' then you might like it. If you get a chuckle out of sex and fart jokes then you might like it. If you are hoping to find some great items, I wouldn't even bother checking it out.

All in all it's low brow humour at it's worst.


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with you, tonysopran0 -- I was very disappointed with what the store had  The same pre-packaged costumes you'd find at Spencer's, the old San Fransico stores, and pretty much everywhere else. Nothing really original and the St. James location had more of the same. Your review was spot on!

The only thing that might be good about these stores opening is giving people another option other than Party Stuff, so maybe line-ups won't be as long in all the stores. 

I hoped that I could at least find an item or two from the accessories / props, and not leave empty handed and make the trip worthwhile ... no such luck


----------

